# Tonali: problema flessori. Messias: trauma distorsivo.



## admin (6 Agosto 2022)

Sportitalia: per Tonali problema ai flessori. Per Messias trauma distorsivo alla caviglia destra. Entrambi da valutare ma a forte rischio per Milan - Udinese.


----------



## Butcher (6 Agosto 2022)

Finita ancor prima di iniziare.
Non ci andrà bene anche quest'anno.


----------



## diavolo (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: per Tonali problema ai flessori. Per Messias trauma distorsivo alla caviglia destra. Entrambi da valutare ma a forte rischio per Milan - Udinese.


Proprio nei due ruoli dove ad oggi si è scelto di non investire,eh ma la sfiga...


----------



## Diavolo86 (6 Agosto 2022)

Mamma di Lubamba già in forma vedo...
Dobbiamo subito tirar fuori le unghie, ma va bene, è nel nostro dna.
E poi senza un po' di infortuni ci annoiamo


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Finita ancor prima di iniziare.
> Non ci andrà bene anche quest'anno.


Serie B.

Tornando seri, non mi ero mica accorto di Messias, trauma distorsivo, quindi pestone...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Agosto 2022)

A 7 giorni dalla prima partita:
- Un affaticamento muscolare
- Mistero Origi
- Un stiramento (temo)
- Un trauma distorsivo

Incredibile.


----------



## bambagias (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Serie B.
> 
> Tornando seri, non mi ero mica accorto di Messias, trauma distorsivo, quindi pestone...


Aveva fatto il segno come se si fosse impuntato in una zolla


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Agosto 2022)

Ma siano su scherzi a parte??? Cioè io davvero non so più che dire,un viaggio a Lourdes potrebbe non bastare. Maledetta la mamma di lukaku


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Agosto 2022)

Ma siamo su scherzi a parte??? Cioè io davvero non so più che dire,un viaggio a Lourdes potrebbe non bastare. Maledetta la mamma di lukaku


----------



## El picinin (6 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma siamo su scherzi a parte??? Cioè io davvero non so più che dire,un viaggio a Lourdes potrebbe non bastare. Maledetta la mamma di lukaku


 quando prenderanno nuovamente tutti schiaffi da noi,sarà ancora più bello


----------



## El picinin (6 Agosto 2022)

Molti di questo Milan non ci hanno ancora capito nulla,ma la cosa grave è che sopratutto i Milanisti non ci hanno capito nulla.


----------



## Victorss (6 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Molti di questo Milan non ci hanno ancora capito nulla,ma la cosa grave è che sopratutto i Milanisti non ci hanno capito nulla.


Con l'Udinese giocheranno Saelemakers e Krunic e faranno la loro parte come sempre. 
Ovviamente il tifoso li criticherà come sempre.


----------



## El picinin (6 Agosto 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Con l'Udinese giocheranno Saelemakers e Krunic e faranno la loro parte come sempre.
> Ovviamente il tifoso li criticherà come sempre.


 e molto probabilmente i migliori in campo e decisivi


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Agosto 2022)

Il centrocampista forte titolare è necessario. Da prendere. Forte. Per forza. 

Alla prima stagionale giochiamo con a centrocampo Bennacer Krunic titolari e con Pobega UNICO cambio per entrambi. Baka c e ma non c e perché non puoi farlo giocare altrimenti scatta il riscatto. 
Come si fa a pensare di fare una stagione così? Una stagione con la champions e giocando ogni 3 giorni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2022)

Ma quindi è sicuro che Messias salterà l'Udinese?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Agosto 2022)

Sono già psicologicamente preparato al Calabria mediano


----------



## El picinin (6 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Il centrocampista forte titolare è necessario. Da prendere. Forte. Per forza.
> 
> Alla prima stagionale giochiamo con a centrocampo Bennacer Krunic titolari e con Pobega UNICO cambio per entrambi. Baka c e ma non c e perché non puoi farlo giocare altrimenti scatta il riscatto.
> Come si fa a pensare di fare una stagione così? Una stagione con la champions e giocando ogni 3 giorni.


 certo qualcuno lo prenderanno


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Molti di questo Milan non ci hanno ancora capito nulla,ma la cosa grave è che sopratutto i Milanisti non ci hanno capito nulla.



L'unica cosa da capire è che risulta pazzesco che un club fresco vincitore di scudetto e che vuol fare bella figura in CL, a dispetto di una rosa di 28 giocatori, abbia solo 4 centrocampisti di ruolo disponibili, che si riducono a 3 adesso.

E' semplicemente folle.

Tutto il resto sono rabberci. Non si può andare avanti a rabberci, pure se efficaci.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

Nessun problema,tanto eravamo al completo no ?
Ora si dirà la solita cahata per far abboccare i filo-societari (ovvero che credono in Pobega) e non acquistare nessuno.

Del resto,avevano fatto così anche per l'infortunio di kjaer.
Credevano così tanto in kalulu che il titolare era Romagnoli  
Fortuna poi che romagna si era infortunat,altrimenti...


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Serie B.
> 
> Tornando seri, non mi ero mica accorto di Messias, trauma distorsivo, quindi pestone...



No, un trauma distorsivo vuol dire che gli si è girata la caviglia, altro che pestone...


----------



## El picinin (6 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> No, un trauma distorsivo vuol dire che gli si è girata la caviglia, altro che pestone...


 E vabè,tanto per tutti qui e una sega.


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi è sicuro che Messias salterà l'Udinese?



Messias verrà valutato, le distorsioni vivono veramente giorno per giorno se non ci sono interessamenti legamentosi. Per Tonali invece non c'è speranza, anche fosse una semplice contrattura minimo una settimana rimane fuori.


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> E vabè,tanto per tutti qui e una sega.



Infatti non capisco la disperazione di tutti, è una sega....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti non capisco la disperazione di tutti, è una sega....



Infatti per lui si esulta,magari è la volta buona che acquistano un esterno destro.
O che quacuno colga l'occasione per spodestarlo da questa titolarità immeritata


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Comunque l'anno scorso iniziammo con Tonali e Krunic e non è morto nessuno, perché Benna era fuori e l'eroe/insostituibile Kessié idem. Non per dire che non bisogna comprare, ma per fermare un attimo il suicidio collettivo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Serie B.
> 
> Tornando seri, non mi ero mica accorto di Messias, trauma distorsivo, quindi pestone...


pestone??? magari.
DISTORSIONE.


----------



## El picinin (6 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti non capisco la disperazione di tutti, è una sega....


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti per lui si esulta,magari è la volta buona che acquistano un esterno destro.
> O che quacuno colga l'occasione per spodestarlo da questa titolarità immeritata


si c'è salame in rampa di lancio tranquillo.
messias fa il suo onesto lavoro, spero torni.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Comunque l'anno scorso iniziammo con Tonali e Krunic e non è morto nessuno, perché Benna era fuori e l'eroe/insostituibile Kessié idem. Non per dire che non bisogna comprare, ma per fermare un attimo il suicidio collettivo.



Dovrebbe essere un'emergenza, non una tradizione.


----------



## bmb (6 Agosto 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Proprio nei due ruoli dove ad oggi si è scelto di non investire,eh ma la sfiga...


O il destino che bussa


----------



## 1X2 (6 Agosto 2022)

Stavo cercando di trattenere le bestemmie per questa striscia di infortuni facendo un po’ di zapping: il primo programma che mi compare é Chicago P.D.
A volte trattenersi é difficile…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si c'è salame in rampa di lancio tranquillo.
> messias fa il suo onesto lavoro, spero torni.



O il risveglio di salame o testare CDK in quella posizione.

Oggi il nostro facchino d'oro è stato marcato e fermato praticamente sempre da BEGIZ della lega pro.
Da una parte abbiamo un esterno che crea gioco,dribbla,scatta,crea superiorità numerica,crossa al centro,dall'altra praticamente il nulla.
Magari un giorno smetteremo di accontentarci....


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti per lui si esulta,magari è la volta buona che acquistano un esterno destro.
> O che quacuno colga l'occasione per spodestarlo da questa titolarità immeritata



Davanti il mercato, salvo infortuni gravissimi che precludano l'intera stagione o salvo arrivi un pazzo a comprarci bene Saele, è stra-finito.


----------



## Solo (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: per Tonali problema ai flessori. Per Messias trauma distorsivo alla caviglia destra. Entrambi da valutare ma a forte rischio per Milan - Udinese.


Ma Pioli non poteva fare un bel giro di cambi a fine primo tempo? Boh.

Pure il fatto che ha tenuto dentro Theo che è in formissima quando c'è Billy che nonostante faccia schifo rimane e quindi deve mettere minuti nelle gambe mi ha fatto girare i maroni...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere un'emergenza, non una tradizione.


Gli infortuni di Messias e Tonali sono stati completamente fortuiti, poi se vogliamo giustiziamo Pioli o chicchessia, che te devo dì. Tra l'altro magari il.brasiliano ce la fa purem


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> O il risveglio di salame o testare CDK in quella posizione.
> 
> Oggi il nostro facchino d'oro è stato marcato e fermato praticamente sempre da BEGIZ della lega pro.
> Da una parte abbiamo un esterno che crea gioco,dribbla,scatta,crea superiorità numerica,crossa al centro,dall'altra praticamente il nulla.
> Magari un giorno smetteremo di accontentare aci....


si si prima che sia fidelizzato e ricondizionato aspetta e spera.

comunque non so che partita di messias hai visto...


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma Pioli non poteva fare un bel giro di cambi a fine primo tempo? Boh.
> 
> Pure il fatto che ha tenuto dentro Theo che è in formissima quando c'è Billy che nonostante faccia schifo rimane e quindi deve mettere minuti nelle gambe mi ha fatto girare i maroni...



Le prime partite ruoti tutti tanto, cerchi di evitare infortuni e metti minuti per tutti...ma quando ti avvicini al campionato devi mettere minuti nelle gambe dei titolari, domenica prossima mica abbiamo 11 cambi....


----------



## Solo (6 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Le prime partite ruoti tutti tanto, cerchi di evitare infortuni e metti minuti per tutti...ma quando ti avvicini al campionato devi mettere minuti nelle gambe dei titolari, domenica prossima mica abbiamo 11 cambi....


Ne hai 5 per 10 giocatori di movimento, ovvero il 50%, mica sono pochi... Tra l'altro giocano pure domani a Milanello...


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ne hai 5 per 10 giocatori di movimento, ovvero il 50%, mica sono pochi... Tra l'altro giocano pure domani a Milanello...



Pioli non si è inventato nulla... vai a vedere le altre amichevoli di serie A di oggi e vedrai che tutti faranno cosi...


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Gli infortuni di Messias e Tonali sono stati completamente fortuiti, poi se vogliamo giustiziamo Pioli o chicchessia, che te devo dì. Tra l'altro magari il.brasiliano ce la fa purem



Io ho fatto solo un'osservazione. Non sono poi tanto fortuiti, visto che è capitato anche anno scorso, come hai scritto pure tu.

Camminare sempre sul filo del rasoio solo perché siamo il Milan, club toccato dal divino, sarebbe una sfida da evitare a mio parere.


----------



## diavolo (6 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti non capisco la disperazione di tutti, è una sega....


Forse perché il suo collega col 56 è pure peggio.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto solo un'osservazione. Non sono poi tanto fortuiti, visto che è capitato anche anno scorso, come hai scritto pure tu.
> 
> Camminare sempre sul filo del rasoio solo perché siamo il Milan, club toccato dal divino, sarebbe una sfida da evitare a mio parere.


L'anno scorso è capitato a Kessié, eletto qui a nuovo eroe moderno (a posteriori), Tonali ha uno storico infortuni impeccabile, Messias ha avuto un'altra roba completamente slegata. Se poi vuoi farli passare come prevedibili ok.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso è capitato a Kessié, eletto qui a nuovo eroe moderno (a posteriori), Tonali ha uno storico infortuni impeccabile, Messias ha avuto un'altra roba completamente slegata. Se poi vuoi farli passare come prevedibili ok.



Non funziona così.

Non è prevedibile l'infortunio di Tonali. E' prevedibile, all'interno del Milan, l'infortunio di un centrocampista, soprattutto quando ne hai pochi a disposizione. E questo lo puoi storicizzare e parametrizzare.

E sì, visto che ce lo vuoi entrare di forza anche se non volevo farlo, Kessie sarebbe da rimpiazzare, poi con chi non lo so.

Non capisco cosa ci sia di così tanto difficile a notare che esiste la possibilità di essere scoperti in quella parte del campo così nevralgica.

Neanche avessi chiesto la testa di qualcuno.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non funziona così.
> 
> Non è prevedibile l'infortunio di Tonali. E' prevedibile, all'interno del Milan, l'infortunio di un centrocampista, soprattutto quando ne hai pochi a disposizione. E questo lo puoi storicizzare e parametrizzare.
> 
> ...


Numericamente li hai, penso che Krunic possa giocare con l'Udinese senza che ci saltino i nervi, se no sbaracchiamo subito, non giocheranno mai gli 11 perfetti sempre.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Numericamente li hai, penso che Krunic possa giocare con l'Udinese senza che ci saltino i nervi, se no sbaracchiamo subito, non giocheranno mai gli 11 perfetti sempre.



Ecco che si inizia nuovamente con il mediocre subito titolare  

Comunque avere Pobega (da testare,per me farà bene ma bisognerà dargli tempo) , bakayoko (inutile) e krunic (mediocre) come primi sostituti di Tonali e bennacer è veramente ridicolo.
Indipendentemente dall'infortunio subito da Tonali,qui serve un CC come dio comanda.
Non un tappabuchi.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ecco che si inizia nuovamente con il mediocre subito titolare
> 
> Comunque avere Pobega (da testare,per me farà bene ma bisognerà dargli tempo) , bakayoko (inutile) e krunic (mediocre) come primi sostituti di Tonali e bennacer è veramente ridicolo.
> Indipendentemente dall'infortunio subito da Tonali,qui serve un CC come dio comanda.
> Non un tappabuchi.


Ma guarda, per giocare subito titolare dovrebbe arrivare domani Toni Kroos, chiunque prenderemo dovrà superare l'infarinatura al piolismo che tanto piace qui...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, per giocare subito titolare dovrebbe arrivare domani Toni Kroos, chiunque prenderemo dovrà superare l'infarinatura al piolismo che tanto piace qui...



Eh beh,capita quando ci si gratta le 00 a giugno/luglio e poi si aspetta il mese di agosto per fare acquisti..


----------



## Maurizio91 (6 Agosto 2022)

Una vergogna. 

Il problema non sono gli infortuni. 
Il problema è questa proprietà vergognosa. 

Sì sapeva dall'anno scorso che uno dei titolarissimi andava via. 
Il sostituto di Kessie doveva già essere a Milanello il giorno dopo l'ultima giornata. 

Inveche passeremo le prime giornate di campionato rattoppando con calciatori inferiori. 
E preghiamo sempre che il duo in difesa sia d'acciaio. Perché dietro c'è Kjaer ormai delicato. Poi c'è Gabbia. Fine. 

Dico la mia: se in dirigenza pensano davvero di rivincere lo scudetto sperando che tutte le scommesse si rivelino campioni (Pobega, adli) sono nient'altro che dei presuntuosi. La linea che separa il virtuosismo sul mercato dalla presunzione è sottile


----------



## mil77 (6 Agosto 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Finita ancor prima di iniziare.
> Non ci andrà bene anche quest'anno.


Oppure il contrario....l'anno scorso abbiamo giocati le prime partite con krunic nei due di centrocampo e ha portato bene


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Una vergogna.
> 
> Il problema non sono gli infortuni.
> Il problema è questa proprietà vergognosa.
> ...



Tu hai citato Tomori e Kalulu.
Mal che vada dietro di loro ci sta sempre kjaer ,ormai recuperato (sempre in attesa che i nostri finiscano le ferie per acquistare un difensore e un cc...........).

Pensa invece se dovesse succedere qualcosa a Theo.
Poi voglio proprio vederla una stagione intera con billy ballo.
Eppure per molti ci siamo,siamo perfetti così.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tu hai citato Tomori e Kalulu.
> Mal che vada dietro di loro ci sta sempre kjaer ,ormai recuperato (sempre in attesa che i nostri finiscano le ferie per acquistare un difensore e un cc...........).
> 
> Pensa invece se dovesse succedere qualcosa a Theo.
> ...


Trovami una squadra che ha un'alternativa perfetta in ogni ruolo, c'é chi è passata da Perisic a Gosens ma è fortissimissima (pure qui per alcuni). Ogni tanto non so se la gente è serie o trolla.


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si si prima che sia fidelizzato e ricondizionato aspetta e spera.
> 
> comunque non so che partita di messias hai visto...


Ma no che dici , ci aiuterà il belga con le sue arcinote doti offensive.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Trovami una squadra che ha un'alternativa perfetta in ogni ruolo, c'é chi è passata da Perisic a Gosens ma è fortissimissima (pure qui per alcuni). Ogni tanto non so se la gente è serie o trolla.



Billy Ballo non è neanche un giocatore di calcio,ma di cosa parliamo ?
Abbiamo già rischiato lo scorso anno (il derby non ti ricorda niente?) e vedo che anche quest'anno vogliamo rischiare,tanto....mica capiterà qualcosa al nostro Theo ? Ma va,ne giocherà 72


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Billy Ballo non è neanche un giocatore di calcio,ma di cosa parliamo ?
> Abbiamo già rischiato lo scorso anno (il derby non ti ricorda niente?) e vedo che anche quest'anno vogliamo rischiare,tanto....mica capiterà qualcosa al nostro Theo ? Ma va,ne giocherà 72


Non penso sia inferiore a Ballenova o all'ultimo Alex Sandro o De Sciglio, tanto per fare esempi concreti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Non penso sia inferiore a Ballenova o all'ultimo Alex Sandro o De Sciglio, tanto per fare esempi concreti.



Si vabbè,buonanotte


----------



## Swaitak (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Trovami una squadra che ha un'alternativa perfetta in ogni ruolo, c'é chi è passata da Perisic a Gosens ma è fortissimissima (pure qui per alcuni). Ogni tanto non so se la gente è serie o trolla.


in teoria la rosa dovrebbe essere migliorata ogni anno, ma per qualche motivo abbiamo sempre uno, due buchi..na volta il trequartisa, na volta la punta, na volta il centrocampo.
così non puoi competere per la champions a meno di clamorose botte di hulo


----------



## Ambrole (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tu hai citato Tomori e Kalulu.
> Mal che vada dietro di loro ci sta sempre kjaer ,ormai recuperato (sempre in attesa che i nostri finiscano le ferie per acquistare un difensore e un cc...........).
> 
> Pensa invece se dovesse succedere qualcosa a Theo.
> ...


Kalulu, Calabria e Florenzi oltre ovviamente a ballo possono tutti giocare a sinistra. Ne prendiamo un altro????? Abbiamo la rosa più completa del campionato, poi è chiaro che se si fanno male leao o theo siamo inguaiati, ma quale squadra ha un alternativa della stessa forza dei titolari in ogni ruolo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in teoria la rosa dovrebbe essere migliorata ogni anno, ma per qualche motivo abbiamo sempre uno, due buchi..
> così non puoi competere per la champions a meno di clamorose botte di hulo



Ma la cosa veramente ridicola (e che continuano a non capire) è che rimandando SEMPRE SEMPRE SEMPRE gli acquisti da fare,anche quelli "secondari",alla fine arriverà davvero il momento di sostituirli e..... "mica possiamo stravolgere la rosa e fare 10 acquisti"


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si vabbè,buonanotte


Se non guardi le partite non è colpa mia, Alex Sandro gli juventini vorrebbero vederlo bruciare ed è pure titolare...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in teoria la rosa dovrebbe essere migliorata ogni anno, ma per qualche motivo abbiamo sempre uno, due buchi..na volta il trequartisa, na volta la punta, na volta il centrocampo.
> così non puoi competere per la champions a meno di clamorose botte di hulo


I soldi son quelli che sono, per tutti, secondo me abbiamo meno buchi degli altri. La CL dimenticatela, è oltre la portata di qualunque squadra di serie a, se passiamo i gironi abbiamo fatto il.nostro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Se non guardi le partite non è colpa mia, Alex Sandro gli juventini vorrebbero vederlo bruciare ed è pure titolare...



Mi paragoni alex Sandro a billy Ballo e sono io che non guardo le partite,okkkkey.

Uno è un giocatore di calcio in fase calante da qualche anno ma con oltre 90 partite disputate in CL,l'altro invece un non giocatore che ha confuso il campo di calcio con quello dell'ippica. Facciamo i seri su e torniamo con i piedi sulla terra.

P.S Per la cronaca,gli fa "schifo" perchè non sono tifosi mediocri che si accontentano dei krunic della situazione (in questo caso dell'alex sandro della situazione) e vorrebbero sempre salire di livello.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in teoria la rosa dovrebbe essere migliorata ogni anno, ma per qualche motivo abbiamo sempre uno, due buchi..na volta il trequartisa, na volta la punta, na volta il centrocampo.
> così non puoi competere per la champions a meno di clamorose botte di hulo


Anche a me sta cosa fa arrabbiare tantissimo, il mercato è ancora aperto ma non mi aspetto molto, e dire che abbiamo ancora margini di spesa importanti secondo me, anche considerato il non mercato di Gennaio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

*ATTENZIONE LEGGERE -> https://www.milanworld.net/threads/faide-tra-rossoneri-non-ammesse-attenzione.119215/#post-2737228*


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

Tanti parlano di rinforzare la squadra ma dimenticano che per farlo servono i soldi.
A me non risulta i proprietari abbiamo intenzione di spendere.


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Agosto 2022)

il dato di fatto è che kessie era titolare , e si sapeva della sua dipartita da mesi,
oggi, 6 agosto, siamo senza kessie ,e probabilmente senza Tonali.
c'è null'altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tanti parlano di rinforzare la squadra ma dimenticano che per farlo servono i soldi.
> A me non risulta i proprietari abbiamo intenzione di spendere.


Per me i soldi ci sarebbero pure, ma non c'è la volontà di investire.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me i soldi ci sarebbero pure, ma* non c'è la volontà di investire.*



Esattamente. Ai nostri proprietari interessa incassare investendo il meno possibile.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: per Tonali problema ai flessori. Per Messias trauma distorsivo alla caviglia destra. Entrambi da valutare ma a forte rischio per Milan - Udinese.


Il modo in cui è uscito Sandro ha preoccupato anche me, ma vediamo cosa diranno i medici prima di fasciarci la testa...
Già avete fatto il funerale a Theo a fine primo tempo


----------



## Pit96 (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: per Tonali problema ai flessori. Per Messias trauma distorsivo alla caviglia destra. Entrambi da valutare ma a forte rischio per Milan - Udinese.


Fuori Tonali e come vice Kessie abbiamo Pobega.
Sulla destra De Ketelaere che però oggi ha giocato trequartista , quindi Saele
Se Giroud non recupera invece non c'è Origi perché rotto da due anni, andremo di Rebic che è l'ultima scelta

Insomma, inizio ottimo e mercato sempre puntuale 

P. S. Anche Pobega è acciaccato, rischiamo di dover partire con Krunic o Bakayoko...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Ai nostri proprietari interessa incassare investendo il meno possibile.


Incassare perdite, perché non mi pare che il Milan sia macchina da utili.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in teoria la rosa dovrebbe essere migliorata ogni anno, ma per qualche motivo abbiamo sempre uno, due buchi..na volta il trequartisa, na volta la punta, na volta il centrocampo.
> così non puoi competere per la champions a meno di clamorose botte di hulo


Questo è perché quei geni in proprietà lasciano andare via ogni anno due parametri zero, così ogni anno non ti puoi rafforzare sul serio ma devi sostituire un paio di partenti. Quest'anno siori e siore Elliot ha messo a disposizione ben 10, dico DIECI, meliuni per due giocatori. Uno sforzo sovrumano per Singer.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Incassare perdite, perché non mi pare che il Milan sia macchina da utili.



Peggio mi sento perché allora devono ridurre le perdite.


----------



## folletto (6 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Messias verrà valutato, le distorsioni vivono veramente giorno per giorno se non ci sono interessamenti legamentosi. Per Tonali invece non c'è speranza, anche fosse una semplice contrattura minimo una settimana rimane fuori.


Esatto, una distorsione semplice non sarebbe un problema e anche i danni muscolari di primo grado non richiedono tempi lunghi per il recupero. Incrociamo le dita.

detto questo……….serve un centrocampista forte, senza se e senza ma


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tanti parlano di rinforzare la squadra ma dimenticano che per farlo servono i soldi.
> A me non risulta i proprietari abbiamo intenzione di spendere.


In questo caso non si parla neanche di rinforzo, ma di sostituire il titolare mancante (Kessie). Ovvero evitare di indebolirsi

Anche i tifosi più esigenti hanno ormai abbandonato qualunque sogno (realistico) di rafforzare la rosa. 
Vi ricordate quando si sognava una grande punta? E' arrivato Origi e nessuno ha detto più niente. 
Poi si sperava in un trequartista (pronto, no Adli) + un esterno destro. E' arrivato il solo CDK e nessuno si è più lamentato.

Ma caspita, prendi 'sto benedetto centrocampista.
Ne avrete sicuramente parlato, qualcuno me lo rispiega: il Milan finora che soldi ha speso? CDK, Origi a zero e Adli? 

La cessione di Leao anche a 100 milioni sarebbe un dramma altroché; nessuna garanzia che verrebbe adeguatamente sostituito.


----------



## sampapot (7 Agosto 2022)

direi che siamo sulla falsa riga dell'anno scorso...4 in infermeria e uno reduce da un grave infortunio in ritardo di preparazione...aggiungiamo anche Giroud con un affaticamento...speriamo che gli infortuni di stasera non siano gravi, ma ho paura che entrambi salteranno la gara contro l'udinese


----------



## El picinin (7 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in teoria la rosa dovrebbe essere migliorata ogni anno, ma per qualche motivo abbiamo sempre uno, due buchi..na volta il trequartisa, na volta la punta, na volta il centrocampo.
> così non puoi competere per la champions a meno di clamorose botte di hulo


 Per vincere la Champions non potevi competere nemmeno se spendevi 300 milioni.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non funziona così.
> 
> Non è prevedibile l'infortunio di Tonali. E' prevedibile, all'interno del Milan, l'infortunio di un centrocampista, soprattutto quando ne hai pochi a disposizione. E questo lo puoi storicizzare e parametrizzare.
> 
> ...



D'accordo, adesso parliamoci chiaro.. abbiamo una squadra competitiva per la Serie A, forse lotteremo per il titolo, forse no... ma per la Champions League con questo organico sara molto molto difficile se non per sorprese straordinarie, c'é ancora un po' di tempo sul mercato vedremo..


----------

